# Do we get Earplugs in India?



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently moved to a new place and have to bear with lot of noise etc in the night while sleeping. I have come across something called Ear Plugs on the net which can be used to reduce the noise around us. Do we get these things in India esp in Hyderabad where I live.
I googled and found some places where its available. Maybe its available in Sports Shops. 

Guys any suggestions on this front would be great from you all. Any other alternatives for Ear Plugs if you have.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 18, 2011)

Go with 3M

They are best & safest.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Go with 3M
> 
> They are best & safest.



Can you provide more details?
Is it the name of the brand or store name?


----------

